# Поддержка  in-ku.com > Поддержка форумов >  Открыта новая опция - ГРУППЫ!

## Mazaykina

Дорогие друзья, для вашего удобства теперь открыта новая функция  в движке форума. 
Что это такое? Каждый из активных пользователей, имеющий 100 сообщений и 100 дней на форуме теперь может создавать свои группы. В зависимости от того, как вы хотите в них общаться, есть 3 варианта:
1. Публичная, открыта для просмотра и написания сообщений ДЛЯ ВСЕХ желающих.
2. Модерируемая,  открывается только ПОСЛЕ РАЗРЕШЕНИЯ ее создателя.
3. Личная, для тех, кого ее создатель пригласит ПЕРСОНАЛЬНО.

*Список групп находится здесь:*

[IMG]http://*********net/2967946m.jpg[/IMG]

*Для создания* своей группы, заходите в свой профиль, в левом столбце под фотографией, альбомами, находите ГРУППЫ, нажимаете на ВСТУПИТЬ в группы и слева к
нопка СОЗДАТЬ новую группу. 

[IMG]http://*********net/2990478m.jpg[/IMG]

Там же вы можете управлять группой, редактировать и удалять ее.

[IMG]http://*********net/2991502m.jpg[/IMG]

Для КОГО открыта эта функция? 
- Для тех, кто не хочет общаться на сторонних ресурсах (скайп, магент, аська т др.)- любой вид группы, 
- Кто хотел бы что-то обсудить, но не со всем форумом, а близким кругом общения -модерируемые группы, 
- Кто желает персонализироваться, представиться, поделиться чем-то интересным, т.е. открыть свою мастерскую без обращения к администрации- публичные группы. 
Надеюсь, что это нововведение  вам понравится. :Derisive:

----------

lipa29 (31.10.2017), Левадана (30.10.2017)

----------


## Лариса Левченко

Добрый день!



> Список групп находится здесь:


Мариша, а у меня ничего не высвечивается: ни в профиле, ни в сообществах. То есть, нет возможности зайти в свой профиль и создать группу, как и просто зайти в "сообщество". Там не высвечиваются "группы",

----------


## TIMOHA69

> как и просто зайти в "сообщество". Там не высвечиваются "группы",


 Лариса зайди сюда http://forum.in-ku.com/group.php

----------


## TIMOHA69

> Надеюсь, что это нововведение вам понравится.


Марина ты как всегда, всё во благо форумчан :Tender:  :Ok: 

Марин объединишь сообщения 2 полчилось каюсь :Blush2:

----------


## Лариса Левченко

> Лариса зайди сюда http://forum.in-ku.com/group.php


Захожу!!!
Вот что мне открывается, кстати это не у меня одной.

"galateay, вы не имеете прав для доступа к этой странице. Это может быть вызвано несколькими причинами:

    Ваш аккаунт имеет недостаточно прав для доступа к этой странице. Вы пытаетесь редактировать чьё-то сообщение, использовать административные полномочия или прочие опции ограниченного доступа?
    Вы пытаетесь написать сообщение, но ваш аккаунт отключён администрацией или ожидает активации."

Я же говорю, у меня все эти опции не работают и кнопок нет, чтоб создавать у себя группу.  То же появляется  сообщение:
"В настоящий момент для вас нет доступных для вступления групп"

----------


## TIMOHA69

> Захожу!!!
> Вот что мне открывается, кстати это не у меня одной.


значит ещё не всё работает как положено, пока обкатается 100 дней у тя есть 100 сообщений тем более :Yes4:

----------


## Лариса Левченко

> значит ещё не всё работает как положено, пока обкатается 100 дней у тя есть 100 сообщений тем более


Ой, Виталичку!!!
Я вот сЧитаю, сЧитаю, да никак не могу чёй-то!!!  То ли у меня есть сто, а может и нет?? :Taunt:

----------


## Mazaykina

> Вот что мне открывается, кстати это не у меня одной.


Ларочка, теперь должно быть все ок. Проверь. И скажи, у кого еще не открывается. Возможность открытия своих групп должна быть у всех, у кого больше 100 сообщений.

----------


## Лариса Левченко

> Ларочка, теперь должно быть все ок. Проверь. И скажи, у кого еще не открывается. Возможность открытия своих групп должна быть у всех, у кого больше 100 сообщений.


Спасибочки, Мариша!!!
Все в порядке, все работает!!!! :Yahoo:    У Леры Вержаковой не открываются.

----------


## Mazaykina

> У Леры Вержаковой не открываются.


Должно тоже открыться. Пусть мне напишет.

----------


## Лариса Левченко

> Должно тоже открыться. Пусть мне напишет.


Уже открывается!!!

----------

